# METHA-DROL EXTREME Profile (updated 12-29-2010)



## heavyiron (Dec 29, 2010)

*METHA-DROL EXTREME* is a very potent combination of 2 steroids (Superdrol and Dimethazine) as well as a 3rd compound, a potent ProHormone (Methoxygonadiene/Decadrol). This stack is quite powerful and is not intended for new users of steroids. Dimethazine has been proven in a study to be more muscle building than Anadrol mg for mg. Dimethazine is essentially two Superdrol molecules that are bonded by an azine bridge that is broken down once ingested likely freeing both of the Superdrol molecules, therefore this stack of Dimethazine and Superdrol yields an amazingly powerful effect. Additionally METHA-DROL contains a strong PH (Decadrol) as well! Decadrol is considered slightly stronger than Nandrolone. METHA-DROL EXTREME is without a doubt the strongest legal stack I have ever studied. 

It is recommended that you use advanced cycle support while on METHA-DROL EXTREME. 

The following information describes each component of METHA-DROL EXTREME.

*METHA-DROL EXTREME - PRO-ANABOLIC STACK *

*Supplement Facts:* 
*1 Capsule* 

2a 17a -dimethyl 17a hydroxy, 5a etiocholan 3-one - 10 mg (Superdrol)
2a 17a -dimethyl-5a androstan, 17b-ol 3, 3-azine - 15 mg (Dimethazine)
13 -ethyle-3-methoxy-gona-2,5 (10)-dien-17-one - 15 mg (Decadrol)

*Proprietary Blend 105.5mg:*
6,7-dihydroxybergamottin 25 mg 
Niacinamide 50 mg 
Pyridoxine HCl 25 mg 
Piperine 95% 5 mg 
Cyanocobalamin 500 mcg 

Niacinamide is a form of Vitamin B3. Vitamin B3 is found in many foods including yeast, meat, fish, milk, eggs, green vegetables, beans, and cereal grains. Niacinamide is also found in many vitamin B complex supplements with other B vitamins.

Pyridoxine assists in the balancing of sodium and potassium as well as promoting red blood cell production. It is linked to cardiovascular health by decreasing the formation of homocysteine. In addition, pyridoxine can help balance hormonal changes in women and aid in immune system. Most people get their supply of this vitamin from either milk or meat products.

Piperine has been found to inhibit human CYP3A4 and P-glycoprotein, enzymes important for the metabolism and transport of xenobiotics and metabolites.

Cyanocobalamin is a man-made form of vitamin B12. Vitamin B12 is important for growth, cell reproduction, blood formation, and protein and tissue synthesis.

*Superdrol/Methyldrostanolone*

*Androgenic Rating* = 20

*Anabolic Rating* = 400

*Chemical Name* = 2a,17a-dimethyl-5a-androstane-17b-ol-3-one

*Estrogenic Activity* = none

*Progestational Activity *= no data available

Methyldrostanolone, also known as methasteron, is a potent oral anabolic steroid that was never sold as a prescription drug. In structure, this steroid is a close derivative of drostanolone (Masteron). The only difference in this case is the addition of a c-17 alpha methyl group, a modification that gives this steroid high oral bioavailability. The two agents remain very comparable, however. Both methyldrostanolone and drostanolone are non-aromatizable, so there is no difference in the estrogenicity of these two steroids, and both steroids retain favorable anabolic to androgenic ratios. Lab assays do put Superdrol ahead here, however, showing it to possess 4 times the anabolic potency of oral methyltestosterone while displaying only 20% of the androgenicity (a 20:1 ratio, compared to 3:1). The exact real-world relevance of these figures remains to be seen, however. Methyldrostanolone is favored by athletes for its moderate anabolic properties, which are usually accompanied by fat loss and minimal androgenic side effects.

*History:*

Methyldrostanolone was first described in 1959. This steroid was developed by the international pharmaceuticals giant Syntex, alongside such other well known anabolic agents as drostanolone propionate and Oxymetholone. Unlike drostanolone and oxymetholone, however, this steroid (at least in its basic form) was never released as a medicinal product. It was only sold for a brief period of time as a modified hormone called dimethazine. Dimethazine is made from two molecules of Methyldrostanolone that are bonded together, which are later metabolically separated to yield free Methyldrostanolone.

So while technically Methyldrostanolone itself was never sold as a prescription agent, we can say that the drug was one utilized medicinally.OtherWise, the methyldrostanolone molecule Methyldrostanolone remained an obscure research steroid only, and was never itself approved for use in humans. Methyldrostanolone was released in early 2005 as an over the counter "grey market" anabolic steroid in the United States.

The drug was being sold without restrictions as a nutritional supplement product, barring some minimum age disclaimers by the manufacturer. No State or Federal laws identify this drug as an anabolic steroid, which remove the legalities associated with being a Class III controlled substance like other steroids. This is simply due to the fact that methyldrostanolone was not in commerce at the time such laws were written, and was unknown to lawmakers. It was never legal to sell as a dietary supplement, however, and in late 2005 the FDA angrily acknowledged methyldrostanolone was being sold on the sports supplement market. In early 2006, the FDA sent letters to the manufacturer and a distributor demanding it be pulled from commerce. Superdrol has since been discontinued.

*Structural Characteristics:*

Methyldrostanolone is a modified form of dihydrotestosterone. It differs by: 1) the addition of a methyl group at carbon 17-alpha, which helps protect the hormone during oral administration, and 2) the introduction of a methyl group at carbon-2 (alpha), which considerably increases the anabolic strength of the steroid by heightening its resistance to metabolism by the 3-hydroxysteroid dehydrogenase enzyme in skeletal muscle tissue.

*Side Effects (Estrogenic):*

Methyldrostanolone is not aromatized by the body, and is not measurably estrogenic. An anti-estrogen is not necessary when using this steroid, as gynecomastia should not be a concern even among sensitive individuals. Since estrogen is the usual culprit with water retention, methyldrostanolone instead produces a lean, quality look to the physique with no fear of excess subcutaneous fluid retention. This makes it a favorable steroid to use during cutting cycles, when water and fat retention are major concerns.

*Administration (Men):*

Methydrostanolone was never approved for use in humans. Prescribing guidelines are unavailable. An effective dosage of methyldrostanolone for physique or performance-enhancing purposes seems to begin in the range of 10-20 mg per day, taken for no longer than 6 or 8 weeks. At this level it seems to impart a measurable muscle-building effect, which is usually accompanied by fat loss and increased definition. Don't expect to gain 30 pounds on this agent (its name, which is short for "Super Anadrol" is more marketing than reality), but many do walk away with more than 10 pounds of solid muscle gain when using this agent alone. In determining an optimal daily dosage, some do find the drug to be measurably more effective when venturing up to the 30 mg range. Potential hepatotoxicity should definitely be taken into account with such use, however.

To avoid further escalating liver strain, 20 mg daily of daily of methyldrostanolone is sometimes stacked with a non-toxic injectable steroid, such as testosterone for mass-building phases of training, or nandrolone or boldenone for more lean tissue gain and definition, instead of simply increasing the dosage.The drug also works well in cutting cycles,where its lack of estrogenicity is highly favored. Often it is combined here with a non-aromatizable Injectable steroid like Primobolan or Parabolan.

*Administration (Women):*

Methyldrostanolone was never approved for use in humans. Prescribing guidelines are unavailable. In the athletic arena, an effective oral daily dosage would fall around 2.5 mg per day, taken in cycles lasting no more fhan 4-6 weeks to minimize the chance for virilization. The main point of contention with females is probably going to be the 10 mg per capsule dosage, which is far too high to use. Application would require opening each capsule and splitting the powdered contents up into 4 separate doses. As with all steroids, virilization is still possible.

*Availability:*

Superdrol is no longer commercially produced, although some clone products may still be located.

_William Llewellyn Anabolics 2009._ 

*Dimethazine*

*Super-DMZ rx*, a brand name of Dimethazine is two steroid molecules bound together by a nitrogen atom. Upon ingestion, stomach acid separates the two steroid molecules that closely resemble methyldrostanolone (Superdrol) Therefore Super DMZ does not contain Superdrol but once broken down it is similar as far as I can tell. 

Dimethazine was a prescribed steroid at one time therefore we have human trials in which this steroid was used. This medication has been around since 1962 when it was presented in the literature. Early on it was sold under the Roxilon brand name. Dimethazine is basically an oral Masterone (drostanolone propionate). I am reading published reports that Dimethazine possesses an androgenic rating of 96 and an anabolic rating of 210. Furthermore it seems to possess little to no estrogenic or progestational activity. The reason I feel this is not identical to Superdrol is because Superdrol has a different androgenic/anabolic rating of 20/400 respectively. However Dimethazine is a strong steroid.

Dimethazine is an oral c-17alpha alkylated steroid that is liver toxic to a degree. Note that in studies administering 20mg daily to female patients for 45-95 days, dimethazine was shown to induce modest to moderate bilirubinemia (excess bilirubin in the blood, indicative of hepatic stress) in close to 50% of patients. Approximately 25% of the patients noticed substantial increases in serum transaminases. These results suggest this steroid has significant hepatoxicity and should therefore be limited to shorter durations of use.

Super DMZ is a potent steroid that should illicit solid gains in lean body mass with little water or fat gain depending on diet. Most users can tolerate between 10-20 mg daily for 6-8 weeks however more adventuresome users may use up to 40mg daily for shorter durations like 3-4 weeks. What struck me the most about this steroid is how rapid and dry my gains were. It reminded me of a faster acting, dryer Dianabol. However Dimethazine is much stronger mg for mg than Dianabol. Users of Super-DMZ can expect to add 8-10lbs of lean body mass in just 3-4 weeks. I personally had no noticable side effects from Super-DMZ. Dimethazine is a strong, clean steroid that can be used to increase lean mass, strength and power with little to no water retention in short periods of time.

Because of the liver toxicity of Dimethazine I strongly recommend using liver supporting supplements such as ADVANCED CYCLE SUPPORT™ - Complete 'On Cycle' Prohormone Support, Liv 52 or milk thistle before and during administration of this steroid. Proper hydration is also recommended to lower stress on organs. Alcohol and other liver stressing medications like acetaminophen should be avoided during Dimethazine administration. Oral steroids often times negatively effect lipids therefore lipid supporting supplements should also be employed such as omega 3 fish oils, fiber and plant sterols. High blood pressure is another concern so that should be monitored regularly. 

Super-DMZ rx is currently available for purchase without a prescription. Super-DMZ Rx™ Pro-Anabolic (Superdrol Dymethazine)

*Chemical Name(s): *
17beta-hydroxy 2alpha,17alpha-dimethyl 5alpha-androstan 3-one azine






_*Referrences*_

_1. Biological activity of dimethazine in the protein-anabolic field. _
_2. Protracted action of protein anabolism in gynecological oncology and its effect on hepatic function. _
_3. A new steroid with protein anabolic activity: dimethazine. _
_4. Biological determination of the secondary hormonal activities of dimethazine. _
_5.Antigonadotropic action of a new steroid with anabolizing activity studied in the anterior pituitary gland of the castrated rat _

_by heavyiron_

*Methoxygonadiene/Decadrol*

*Characteristics*

Methoxygonadiene is not a 17aa steroid so liver toxicity is not as harsh as with 17aa steorids, however the ethyl group on C-18 may make it slightly more toxic than a non-ethylated steroid (while increasing its oral bio-availability). The progestational activity of methoxygonadiene (once it is converted to its active metabolites) is considered to be slightly stronger than nandrolone. 

In the stomach acid, the C-3 methoxy group is rapidly cleaved off and the double bond on the A ring at C-2 is lost. At this point, a 3-oxo is formed and a metabolite known as 13b-ethyl-nor-androstenedione is created, which is chemically similar to norbolethone, and probably where this compound gets most of its effects. 

13b-ethyl-nor-androstenedione is about equal to testosterone in anabolic potency, yet less androgenic. This would make this compound fairly light on the hairline with minimal chance of acne or other androgenic side-effects. 

With low androgenic activity, this compound may negatively affect the libido and erectile function. The lack of androgenic potency and progestational effects make this compound likely to cause gyno symptoms. Users could stack this compound with testosterone or one of its non-aromatizing metabolites to preserve DHT levels and possibly prevent these side-effects. 

Users experience rapid weight gain from this compound partly due to subcutaneous water retention from the progestational activity. Therefore the overall gains from this compound may lead to a bloated appearance. Because of the progestational effects, users should avoid stacking this compound with other gyno aggravating compounds. Methoxygonadiene can aromatize to estrogen in small amounts, however not to any significant degree, therefore an aromatase inhibitor would provide little protection against this compounds side-effects.

*References*

Anabolic Pharmacology
Seth Roberts (2009) 

_By Jason Rowland_

*Chemical Name(s): *

13-ethyl-3-methoxy-gona-2,5(10)-diene-17-one
13b-ethyl-3-methoxy-2,5 (10)-gona-diene-17-one
Chemical Formula: C20H28O2
Molecular Weight: 300
CAS: NA
Q Qatio: NA
Anabolic #: NA
Androgenic #: NA
Oral Bioavailability: Estimated at 20%
AR Binding Affinity: NA
SHBG Binding Affinity: NA
Half Life: NA
Legal Status (US): Not listed as a controlled substance
Average Dose: 
50-75mg/day standalone
25-50mg/day when stacked
Average Cycle Length: 4 weeks


*METHA-DROL EXTREME*

*Directions:* As a dietary supplement, take 1 capsule in the AM and 1 capsule after a PM workout or prior to bed. Do NOT exceed more than 2 capsules in a 24 hour period.

*Warning:* Do not use if you are pregnant, nursing, have liver problems, high blood pressure, diabetes, heart disease or if you are taking MAOI's. Do not use for more than 4-6 weeks without an 8 week break. If you are on medication or medical treatment, consult a licensed physician prior to use. Professional or amateur athletes subject to performance enhancing substance testing should consult with their sanctioning body prior to use as this product may cause a false reactive result from a urine or blood test. SALE TO PERSONS 18 YEARS OF AGE OR YOUNGER IS STRICTLY PROHIBITED. KEEP OUT OF REACH OF CHILDREN.

http://www.ironmaglabs.com/metha-drol-extreme.php


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## SFW (Jan 2, 2011)

Bump!

So far ive enjoyed it. Ive ran SD and DMZ by itself with and without injectables in the past so i can make a fair assessment on the product. I think it can be used as a good alternative to dbol. Def some water retention going with the addition of the Decadrol but this can be a plus depending on your goals. Great for winter bulking.

The sides are totally bearable when you keep dosages @ 2 caps a day. So whats available on the market today (legally) that compares? Nothing. IMO, stock up before big-bro gets wind and decides to crack the whip.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 2, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> The sides are totally bearable when you keep dosages @ 2 caps a day. So whats available on the market today (legally) that compares? Nothing. IMO, stock up before big-bro gets wind and decides to crack the whip.


----------



## The Deuce (Jan 2, 2011)

How Long until release to EVERYONE?? :/


----------



## Woodrow1 (Jan 2, 2011)

The Deuce said:


> How Long until release to EVERYONE?? :/




pretty positive it is available now.

It doesnt say pre-order anymore


----------



## Arnold (Jan 2, 2011)

Woodrow1 said:


> pretty positive it is available now.
> 
> It doesnt say pre-order anymore




we will have it in stock tomorrow, all pre-orders will ship.


----------



## TwisT (Jan 2, 2011)

The new METHA-DROL EXTREME     is IronMagLabs's new top of the line product which claims to be the    most  powerful and legal product on the marker, alongside claims of    gains that  we normally see from products such as anadrol, dianabol,    M1T, ect. I  would normally call bullshit on claims like this, but I    decided to see  for myself. Lets have a look.

Each cap contains a 40mg dose of two "designer steroids" and 1 very potent PH. We've all seen the effects of the new Dimethazine, and we all know the very famous Superdrol. Both have a great rep of being very powerful oral steroids (marketed as PH's). Decadrol is     a PH which, in my eyes so far, is more related to anadrol then it    would  be to NPP or Deca as previously stated by some users. This    because of the rapid weight gain, water  weight, and strength gains    which take a much longer time to present themselves with compounds like    Deca.

What has surprised me the most about METHA-DROL    Extreme is the lack of sides. These three compounds are very powerful,     and with any steroid you usually have more extreme sides as you take     more potent and extreme products. This has not been the case with me,    nor have I seen any of the loggers experiencing any severe sides.   Sides   have been easily controlled with a light AI dose (In my case     Aromasin). The headaches have been very rare and mild. Bloating has been     significantly kept minimal also as a result of an AI. I will do a     second write up as I am going off my AI for the second half to see how     this compound works freely in the body (of course alongside   600mg's/week   test). 

With this product, I find myself very full, and tight. I would have to     say this compound is almost identically for me in regards to strength     gains, while in absence of the sides I get from drol. This, most   likely,   due to the Superdrol in   the   product. Superdrol has time and time again been called a better   anadrol,   with less sides, and I never believed the hype until now.   While the   gains aren't "as good" as they would be on drol, these gains   are much   more tolerable, and the strength is still up to par. In the   weight   department, I will need to spend more time taking this  compound  to   comment, but I am going to guess about 10-12 pounds after  4 weeks  (which   is huge, taking into account the absence of water  weight and  bloat).

As with all oral steroids, I highly recommend taking a liver support     with this product, as it will be quite liver toxic due to the presence     of the 17-a methyl group which protects the steroid during breakdown.     Other side effects from this product will normally include minimal     headaches and bloating, but more severe sides could become present at     higher doses (which of course I don't recommend). 

This product is strong, and worth the money. If you're looking for a     "legal" kicker, this is by far your best bet. It will be interesting to     see how others react, and how this compares to other oral compounds  in    others. In my eyes, this is a legal version of anadrol. Enough  said.


 Weight: 175 *+ 3-4 lbs LEAN*
Bodyfat: Solid 8% *-1% +/- .5*
Bench: 275 x 2 + 1 *+15 lbs*
Deadlift: 435 *+ 30 lbs*

Here is a quick review of the pros and cons...

Vascularity: very high
Attitude: just stressed from work
Sides: mild acne
T- Suppression: mid-high

Pros: Pumps, strength, light bloat. A good overall feeling while feeling hard and tight.
Cons: Acne, shuts down pretty hard.. obviously a sign that this compound  is the real deal and nothing to play with. Proper PCT should be  included with every cycle.

Great compound, and a great kicked. If i didn't have access to gear, or  wanted to play on the legal side, this would be my #1 kicker of choice.  Cheers to Prince for the great product.


-T


----------



## jjpeters4 (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm very intrested in this product, however I would like to know if this can cause gyno to flare up like it did when I cycled with m-drol, I had tamox as a pct and still had discharge come out of my nipples if I sqeezed them. Here's the mdrol, 2a,17a di methyl etiocholan 3-one, 17b-ol, and as you can see the drol in metha-drol is alittle different, so I'm hoping this metha-drol, is'nt as likely to flare gyno, your help is needed.


----------



## TwisT (Jan 2, 2011)

jjpeters4 said:


> I'm very intrested in this product, however I would like to know if this can cause gyno to flare up like it did when I cycled with m-drol, I had tamox as a pct and still had discharge come out of my nipples if I sqeezed them. Here's the mdrol, 2a,17a di methyl etiocholan 3-one, 17b-ol, and as you can see the drol in metha-drol is alittle different, so I'm hoping this metha-drol, is'nt as likely to flare gyno, your help is needed.



Prevent on-cycle gyno with an AI.

-T


----------



## jjpeters4 (Jan 4, 2011)

How does this compare to m-drol, I gained 11 pounds on it but I only got the skin streching pumps during the first week, and after the 2nd week it felt like I was taking nothing, I was disappointed.


----------



## SFW (Jan 4, 2011)

^ its wetter than SD. Think dbol, phera or even anadrol.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 4, 2011)

*WE NOW HAVE METHA-DROL EXTREME IN STOCK!*
METHA-DROL EXTREME - PRO-ANABOLIC MASS STACK


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 4, 2011)

Prince said:


> *WE NOW HAVE METHA-DROL EXTREME IN STOCK!*
> METHA-DROL EXTREME - PRO-ANABOLIC MASS STACK


 
*YAHOO! *

*Some SERIOUS Legal Horsepower Now Available!*


----------



## Saney (Jan 5, 2011)

*Metha-DROL Extreme Rx* definitely surprised me. I thought maybe at first I was dealing with just another PH/Steroid but holy crapper!! Very nice. I totally BUMP what Mr. Fantastico said and then some. 

Strength and muscle growth have been non-stop with this oral Combo.. Like Mr. Fant, I've used both SD and DMZ alone and as a stack, along with Deca, this is Just one *POWERFUL* oral. I've never used something that worked so well. Hands down, best oral available legally/illegally. This will most definitely be the oral on my next 10 cycles. I just can't see myself wasting any time with something else inferior.

Metha-Drol Extreme Rx > All Orals


----------



## Mags (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm guessing this stuff is going to raise BP a fair amount. How's everyone got on with this regarding that?

Cheers.


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 6, 2011)

Mags said:


> I'm guessing this stuff is going to raise BP a fair amount. How's everyone got on with this regarding that?
> 
> Cheers.


 Definately use cycle support. CQ-10 and Hawthorn are good BP sups. Diet should be a reasonable amount of sodium and drink plenty of water.


----------



## Mags (Jan 6, 2011)

Cheers.


----------



## Saney (Jan 6, 2011)

My blood pressure is normally high.. But on this stuff it hasn't raised up much at all.. Nothing that I can notice anyway


----------



## Mags (Jan 9, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Definately use cycle support. CQ-10 and Hawthorn are good BP sups. Diet should be a reasonable amount of sodium and drink plenty of water.



What sort of doses are we talking about? I'm assuming the likes of CQ-10 and Hawthorn will need to be significantly higher than advised on the bottle if supporting a cycle. Same with the water: how many litres a day? 

Cheers, folks.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 9, 2011)

*COMING VERY SOON:* *Advanced Cycle Support Rx*

Contains everything needed for "on-cycle" support!


----------



## Mags (Jan 9, 2011)

Prince said:


> *COMING VERY SOON:* *Advanced Cycle Support Rx*
> 
> Contains everything needed for "on-cycle" support!



Looks good.


----------



## sirmattiep (Jan 10, 2011)

Hey I have a quick question maybe you can help me with. I was wondering what the expiration date on these Metha-Drol Extreme bottles are? Thanks a lot


----------



## sirmattiep (Jan 10, 2011)

sirmattiep said:


> Hey I have a quick question maybe you can help me with. I was wondering what the expiration date on these Metha-Drol Extreme bottles are? Thanks a lot



Reps? or anybody else who is using this?


----------



## Arnold (Jan 11, 2011)

sirmattiep said:


> *I was wondering what the expiration date on these Metha-Drol Extreme bottles are?*



*12/2013*

the batch we have in stock was made last month. 

FYI - as long as a supplement is unopened and sealed, as well as stored in a dark, dry, cool place they will keep their potency for many years.


----------



## Mags (Jan 12, 2011)

Any news on the release date of  *Advanced Cycle Support Rx*? Makes sense to grab a bottle of that when picking up some Metha-Drol.


----------



## Mags (Jan 12, 2011)

No probs, just seen on the site. My bad.


----------



## Mags (Jan 12, 2011)

Also, I have a load of clomid. Would that be better for PCT than OTC products or overkill? 

Cheers.


----------



## SFW (Jan 12, 2011)

I wouldnt cut corners on metha drol. 

Run the clomid for PCT.


----------



## Mags (Jan 12, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> I wouldnt cut corners on metha drol.
> 
> Run the clomid for PCT.



As I thought. Cheers.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 12, 2011)

Mags said:


> Any news on the release date of  *Advanced Cycle Support Rx*? Makes sense to grab a bottle of that when picking up some Metha-Drol.



they are having bad snow/ice storms out east and it has put this product on delay due to my manufacturer having shut down operations for a few days.

we're hoping by the end of next week.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 12, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> I wouldnt cut corners on metha drol.
> 
> Run the clomid for PCT.



Using *E-Control Rx (ATD)* is NOT cutting corners, it may be OTC but there is a reason the FDA made many companies, including Gaspari, pull it and do a voluntary recall. Why? Because it works.



*E-Control Rx (ATD) for Estrogen Control & PCT*

ATD (3,17-dioxo-etiochol-1,4,6-triene) is a recent introduction to estrogen control. It is thought to stop estrogen production in a manner similar to steroidal AI’s such as exemestane. Brand name ATD’s are Rebound XT, Rebound Reloaded, Novedex XT, Ultra H.O.T and Ultra H.O.T.ter.

ATD is technically an aromatase inhibitor, but with some interesting properties that make it a very useful addition to our estrogen control arsenals.

There are two negative feedback loops that we try to correct through post cycle therapy. The first is elevated estrogen levels from aromatase activity act on the hypothalamus to decrease GnRH production. The second is that elevated androgen levels stimulate androgen receptors in the hypothalamus causing decreased GnRH production. Decreased GnRH leads to reduced LH and FSH production, both of which are directly involved in testosterone production.

Typical PCT with SERM’s and AI’s address the estrogen component of this negative feedback, but do nothing for androgenic stimulation of the hypothalamus. ATD addresses the androgenic feedback loop. ATD has 90% androgenic activity in muscle tissue but only 10% androgenic activity in the hypothalamus.

ATD works for androgen activity the same way that tamoxifen works for estrogen. Tamoxifen blocks estrogen in breast tissue, but has positive effects in other tissue such as liver and bone. ATD blocks androgens in the hypothalamus, but allows it to be active in other tissue.

Because of this dual action estrogen levels are lowered while testosterone levels begin to rise. This is because ATD tricks your hypothalamus into thinking testosterone levels are low so it produces more. ATD provides benefits far beyond simply controlling estrogen in your body. Through its control over the androgen negative feedback loop testosterone production is restarted much faster. And the faster you recover your natural testosterone production the easier it is to keep muscular gains.

In addition to ATD’s benefits for post cycle therapy studies have shown that employing ATD during AAS use maintains significant HPTA function. This means reduced testicular atrophy and faster post-cycle recovery. This is something that you simply can’t get from estrogen control alone.

ATD can also be used by the natural athlete to increase testosterone production. In studies increases of up to 400% in testosterone have been seen. This is equivalent to injecting 400-600mg per week of testosterone enanthate or cypionate. This means continued growth for the natural athlete without the problems and side effects usually associated with injecting testosterone.

While there should technically not be any difference between the ATD ptoducts I have personally seen the best results using Rebound XT by Designer Supplements. I believe it is also the most cost effective of the ATD products out there. Your mileage may vary.

I’ve found the following discussion on running SERM’s inverse to ATD’s which is both informative and by all accounts very effective. It has been posted on many forums and the credit for it goes to Dr. D. Thank you Dr. D! “Discussion on running SERM inverse to ATD.

Estrogen only “rebounds” based on the mechanism of suppression. SERM, for example, only masks estrogen expression by occupying receptors but estrogen production is left unchecked and actually increases as testosterone levels increase. AI’s like letro inhibit inducible enzymes and just like a leaky faucet, they body will eventually try to balance the equation with increased aromatase activity. Steroidal AI’s like Teslac, Exemestane, and ReboundXT will not result in ‘rebound’ phenomena because the inhibition is non-competitive and irreversible. They act as false substrates, so aromatase is still happy to act on them (instead of androstenedione) and the body keeps no record of an imbalance. There is no leaky faucet. In fact, after prolonged use, steroidal AI’s often produce a protracted anti-e benefit even after being discontinued. This is why I suggest an inverse taper with SERM and RXT for PCT with an abrupt stoppage of RXT at the end. As the SERM elevates androgen/estrogen production, the AI dose is increased to compensate while the SERM is phased out. It works quite well to use this approach and rebound is not encountered. Adding LX and/or DHEA also really makes for a killer PCT in this scheme.


----------



## sirmattiep (Jan 13, 2011)

Prince said:


> they are having bad snow/ice storms out east and it has put this product on delay due to my manufacturer having shut down operations for a few days.
> 
> we're hoping by the end of next week.




So does that mean our orders are gonna take longer than expected? Cause I put a order through on tuesday shipping to Cali. Thanks


----------



## opiateabuser (Jan 17, 2011)

when did it go buy 2 get one free? I just ordered one but would have most likely ordered 2 knowing that I could pick up a free one.  Is there any way I can work this out, or am I SOL? My apologies if this is the wrong thread, I'm not a noob but my old account was givin me issues so I just started a new one.  Thanks


----------



## Blac (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm curious is E-control RX a reliable alternative to clomid/nolva or should I just stick with doing clomid for my PCT? Would 1 be more effective to the other after a methadrol cycle?


----------



## Arnold (May 14, 2011)

10-12 hours apart.


----------



## Rdmcc (May 18, 2011)

I agree. Im stocking up myself. I am currently running two caps a day and my diet isint even that clean and somehow im bulking and still staying very lean. Im 26 years old and have experimented with epi, h-drol and m-drol but this is by far my favoritte.


----------



## swammy0420 (May 20, 2011)

Good info


----------



## LightBearer (May 29, 2011)

im not familiar with PH compounds, should one watch out for prolactin gyno on this?
also is it DHT based?


----------



## Chris Priddy (Jul 19, 2011)

*metha-neophyte*



> This stack is quite powerful and is not intended for new users of steroids.


 
I wouldn't second-guess people in the know, but maybe i could effectively use Metha strictly following the outlined 8 week protocol. Possibly a beta blocker would help me adjust to the intensity of a Metha-Extreme cycle, despite not having a reference of what to expect. -Or just half-dose the entire stack the first couple days.

I say this understanding that everybody likes to think they could be Racers, because they can drive. LOL! 

thanks, c


----------



## gmta99 (Jul 23, 2011)

i ran a cycle a few months ago felt great for the first 2 weeks and then the 3rd came... Started getting pains in my appendex area and was pissing orange... Found  a fair amount of blood in urine... so i stopped cycle short... Anyone else have bad sides....


----------



## BigpoppaJunior (Jul 30, 2011)

Bump for info.  I have a bottle planned onncycling it next butnthat last post concerns me if that turns into a trend.


----------



## BigpoppaJunior (Aug 10, 2011)

Bump


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 10, 2011)

Stay well hydrated (1-1.5 gallons of water daily) and use Advanced Cycle Support. If your urine is not clear you are not drinking enough water. No alcohol while on any PH.


----------



## bassbusterfiss (Aug 10, 2011)

gmta99 said:


> i ran a cycle a few months ago felt great for the first 2 weeks and then the 3rd came... Started getting pains in my appendex area and was pissing orange... Found a fair amount of blood in urine... so i stopped cycle short... Anyone else have bad sides....


 
Is this your first cycle of PH?       You do need to run cycle support and drink lots of water. I just finished my cycle 3 pills a day with no major sides..mybe some back pumps every once in a while but i get those on any PH I do. Watch taking too much of other things while taking PHs. Too much candy a** creatine with all the other additives can shut down kidneys, take only real monohydrate creatine if you take any.


----------



## PanterA (Aug 28, 2011)

This stuff makes me want to stop drinking for a bit... lol


----------



## Hate4TheWeak (Sep 10, 2011)

Well you stopped so?^


----------



## PanterA (Sep 10, 2011)

I did and went on SD cause I already had it, lol. I'm running this bottle out and methadrol might possibly be my next... But I've ran SD the last several times I've ran an oral so it would be nice to change things up. I want to try dbol but since I like the stronger orals anadrol sounds good. But shit I want to try d bol! lol


----------



## The Bee (Sep 12, 2011)

I will be running the 8 week Metha-drol Extreme cycle as recommended by Iron Mag (E-Control, Anabolic Matrix, Ultra Male and Advanced Cycle Support).  Will I need and additional PCT after this?


----------



## bigbenj (Sep 12, 2011)

yes, use clomid for recovery.

week 1: 100mg ed split into AM and PM doses
weeks 2-4: 50 mg ed


----------



## ASU87 (Sep 17, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> yes, use clomid for recovery.
> 
> week 1: 100mg ed split into AM and PM doses
> weeks 2-4: 50 mg ed



 this is contradictory to post 32 by Prince (or is it? maybe i am missing something). And I mean absolutely no disrespect to the knowledge either of you obviously have.  Its just that I'm a noob trying to learn everything possible about oct/pct since i think that is truly the most important thing to know about supplementation. And there seems to be a lot of contradictory information out there.  Following the wrong advice could obviously lead to unpleasant consequences when dealing with powerful substances. One can never be too cautious.


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 17, 2011)

ASU87 said:


> this is contradictory to post 32 by Prince (or is it? maybe i am missing something). And I mean absolutely no disrespect to the knowledge either of you obviously have.  Its just that I'm a noob trying to learn everything possible about oct/pct since i think that is truly the most important thing to know about supplementation. And there seems to be a lot of contradictory information out there.  Following the wrong advice could obviously lead to unpleasant consequences when dealing with powerful substances. One can never be too cautious.


There are various meds that can be used for recovery not just one single medicine. Various SERM's, Aromatase Inhibitors and even HCG can be used.


----------



## Hate4TheWeak (Sep 20, 2011)

Ironmaglabs makes decent clones...no doubt.


BUT what the hell is with stacking 2 double methylated comounds like sd and dmz? That's retarded imo. Stacking methyls is one thing but 2 di methyls? Really? Why? There are tons of different DS out there that could be more safely stacked in a single products without doing something like this...It makes no sence to me.

Must every stack out there contain SD and or dmz? I'd like to see iml make a decadrol/halo/sd combo it anything.  
BBing is about making continual progress, not gaining 20lbs at the cost of liver problems which could dramaticaly effect what you are able to run from there on out.

That's just my opinion.


----------



## PanterA (Sep 22, 2011)

^ Well sd and dmz are very closely related and some of dmz converts to sd... I'd realy like to try this one day. I love sd and handle it well. I realy don't like running less than 30mgs of straight sd but only for 2 weeks personally.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Sep 23, 2011)

From what I've seen and heard, no legal supplement compares to this one. The best.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Sep 23, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> There are various meds that can be used for recovery not just one single medicine. Various SERM's, Aromatase Inhibitors and even HCG can be used.


 Who sells HCG here?


----------



## Hate4TheWeak (Sep 24, 2011)

PanterA said:


> ^ Well sd and dmz are very closely related and some of dmz converts to sd... I'd realy like to try this one day. I love sd and handle it well. I realy don't like running less than 30mgs of straight sd but only for 2 weeks personally.


  Me either man, and that's kinda wha sucks about it! I have never made it pass week three before I started doing it the way I am now. Imagine if that was an AAS a lil safer like even bol and you could run 40mgs or so a a day for 6 weeks! Beast mode!


----------



## PanterA (Sep 25, 2011)

^ No alcohol for 6 weeks???? Fuuuuuuuccckkkk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! haha


----------



## Ezskanken (Oct 1, 2011)

Damn, can water retention be minimized with moderate cardio while on metha drol extreme?  This seems pretty interesting as a product, and reviews are there from users to back this up.  Really liking what I've come across so far.  Wouldn't mind having a few bottles in the back for a reserve.  Just so I can get all my ducks in a row e control, ultra male, anabolic matrix, and Advanced cycle support is all that is needed while on and off?  Where can I find the cycle layout for this so I can see what it looks like?  Thanks.

EDIT:  can the same on and off cycle supports be used with dmz as well?  Still back and forth between dmz and metha drol extreme for my goals of noticeably solid lean muscle growth.  I'm talking panty dropping physique here, lol!  Seriously though...

$220.95 for the metha drol extreme stack assuming I would only need a bottle of each mentioned above. 

$210.95 for the super dmz stack with all mention on and off supps.

 I need to start saving damnit!


----------



## Hate4TheWeak (Oct 2, 2011)

PanterA said:


> ^ No alcohol for 6 weeks???? Fuuuuuuuccckkkk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! haha


 If you could make 6 weeks of SD like gains it would be worth it......keeping it on the other hand....


----------



## Hate4TheWeak (Oct 2, 2011)

Prince said:


> Using *E-Control Rx (ATD)* is NOT cutting corners, it may be OTC but there is a reason the FDA made many companies, including Gaspari, pull it and do a voluntary recall. Why? Because it works.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
This is actually a good post. I have used ATD several times coming off of extended multipile AAS cycles in place of letro, adex ect and it has honestly worked just as well.

Some guys complain about a decrease in libido (which is typical for most AI's legal or otherwise) but I have never experianced any of that myself using ATD. 

For OTC estrogen controll there is nothing stronger than atd.


----------



## CrazyWilly (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi Forum,

I recently received my Metha-Drol Extreme Stack order, but there weren't any instructions as far as when to take all of the various products in the stack.  Can someone please direct me to some instructions and/or PM me with details?  Also, I'm pretty sure the stack came with a PCT and some sort of on cycle support, but I thought it would be worth asking the forum if there is anything else I should add to this stack that didn't come with the order.

Thanks in advance for the advice!


----------



## Arnold (Dec 1, 2011)

CrazyWilly said:


> Hi Forum,
> 
> I recently received my Metha-Drol Extreme Stack order, but there weren't any instructions as far as when to take all of the various products in the stack.  Can someone please direct me to some instructions and/or PM me with details?  Also, I'm pretty sure the stack came with a PCT and some sort of on cycle support, but I thought it would be worth asking the forum if there is anything else I should add to this stack that didn't come with the order.
> 
> Thanks in advance for the advice!



check the bottom of this page: IronMagLabs Metha-Drol Extreme


----------



## CrazyWilly (Dec 2, 2011)

Prince said:


> check the bottom of this page: IronMagLabs Metha-Drol Extreme




Thanks again - Am I totally screwed if I don't get the E-Control Rx, or should I wait until it becomes available?


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 28, 2012)

*bump!!!!*


----------



## so1970 (Feb 28, 2012)

how long do your gains stay with you after going off cycle


----------



## Hate4TheWeak (May 3, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> *bump!!!!*


Hey take it eassay!!


----------

